# Beginner using a Peavey Envoy 110



## Piper72 (Apr 25, 2007)

hey all,

I am a beggining guitarist, first lesson is tomorrow, yayyyy:rockon2: 

I have played, very little, in the past. i just have a quick question for all of the experienced. I have a Peavey Envoy 110 and was wondering about effect pedals? As there are settings on this amp to make it sound more metal, blues, country etc, I should have no need to buy any pedals in the near future, correct? Maybe when I learn how to play a few tunes lol. Also if in the future I were to add a pedal or two, is this amp compatible with pedals due to all of the settings or would it make the amp sound like crap?

Thanks all,

Piper:food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Down the line chances are you'll want to upgrade to an all-tube amplifier like most guitarists, but for a beginner it's fairly decent. 

Effects depend on what you want from the amp... examples:

More gain? Overdrive pedal.

Want to fine tune your EQ? 6, 7 or 10+ band EQ pedal.

Want a completely different distortion? Distortion pedal.

Want to cover some EVH solos? Phase pedal.

Want to cover some EVH rhythms? Chances are you'll need a flanger, phase pedal, reverb and maybe some delay... depending on the song of course. 

Too much hiss and noise? Get a noise gate pedal. 

Want to play Voodoo Child or 80% of Kirk Hammett's solos? You guessed it, wah pedal!

Obviously those aren't every effect known to man and those aren't the only reasons you'd need them, just some quick examples.

Every amplifier can take pedals, but from my experience digital amps don't sound too great with them. Since yours is solid state, that's not a problem.

Good luck with the lesson, hope you have fun and I hope my post helped.


----------



## Piper72 (Apr 25, 2007)

violation said:


> Down the line chances are you'll want to upgrade to an all-tube amplifier like most guitarists, but for a beginner it's fairly decent.
> 
> Effects depend on what you want from the amp... examples:
> 
> ...


Yes it did and thanks for the well wishes with the lessons!:rockon: I am by no means going to pulling off any hendrix or hammett solo's in the near future lol, but yes I do understand what you mean and yes it was very helpful, thanks for taking the time!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd say upgrade your amp before you put pedals infront of your current amp. What i learned with not high end SS amps that have speakers smaller then 12' . Effects, or any kinda pedal doesn't sound good infront of it.

Have fun with your lessons !


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

A good option for this stage of your playing would be to get a modeling amp like a Line6, there are lots of different ones out there.

What it does is model its sound after other types of amps, they all sound different. It also has settings that will model a pedal for you except Wah...unless it comes with a foot pedal.

Around $200 new with a 12 and around 50 Watts in a Line6. I paid about $210 from L&M last year.

I love the amp and found being able to play any type of music at the turn of a knob lots of fun. You also get to learn what all the pedals can do.
A big plus is that it will help you to play by keeping things fresh, with a one sound amp you don't get many options.

The amp is not perfect and you will move on later as I did, picked up a 15 Watt Traynor Tube. I still have it and use it especialy when its low volume time. With the digital amps you have the same sound at low levels that a tube amp cannot do well.

On mine I have 12 amp models from Clean to Super High gain. I also have 
Chorus Flange
Phaser
Tremolo
Delay
Tape Echo
Sweep Echo
Reverb
Plus the 3 tone, Channel volume, Gain and Master volume.

Bev


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey piper72



> I am a beggining guitarist, first lesson is tomorrow, yayyyy


I hope all goes well at your first lesson....
the best you can do for now is to not worry about any effects or pedals and concentrate on getting those fingers in shape.....

practice practice practice.....
beginners play with their eyes and hands mostly....which is okay....
but the best advice I can give you is to also use your ears......listen to the notes you play......
practice a piece and then learn it with your eyes closed or in the dark.....
this will teach you to listen as well...

let us know how the lesson goes......
good luck and happy fingers to you

Auger


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm familiar with that amp, and it covers a substantial amount of sonic territory all by itself. its a ptretty good sounding amp, and pretty reliable to boot. in my personal opinion, i don't think you need any additional equipment for the time being.

-dh


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm familiar with that amp, and it covers a substantial amount of sonic territory all by itself. its a ptretty good sounding amp, and pretty reliable to boot. in my personal opinion, i don't think you need any additional equipment for the time being.
> 
> -dh


I totally agree with david. You are just starting out and that amp is very decent for a beginner. Get playing some tunes and look at gear later.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Tarl said:


> I totally agree with david. You are just starting out and that amp is very decent for a beginner. Get playing some tunes and look at gear later.


Or if you're like me and are a 24/7 guitar junkie think about it all day long and buy gear as soon as you get the money. Drool 

But good advice, what I did when learning was wait 6 months and then start buying stuff. Reason why? Don't bother spending cash on a hobby you're not 100% you're going to stick with. I know A LOT of people that ended up quitting within that time frame, my brother being one of them. Luckily my step dad was there to tell both of us this bit of info... I've stuck with it for a year now and I've got 2 guitars, 2 amps and 7 pedals.

My name is Josh and I'm an addict.


----------

